
Illegal drugs and dodgy pics? Nah. Half the dark web is perfectly legal - GordonS
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/07/dark_web_debunked/
======
bediger4000
This is just a PR puff-piece for a couple of security companies that monitor
the "dark web". Not much substance here.

